# Smith & Wesson FL7 fLashlight



## LPZX (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello, Anyone out Please help. I own a Smith & Wesson FL7 rechargeable flashlight and the bulb and cone where it sits in got broken. I've searched evrywhere on line and can't seem to find a replacement. Can anyone help me on this or point me in the right direction. Thank you for taking the time.. Larry


----------



## HotWire (Apr 23, 2011)

I sometime buy used flashlights to get the parts. You might find one on ebay.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 23, 2011)

Have you tried contacting S&W? I believe their lights come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## deadrx7conv (May 16, 2011)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?175971-Smith-amp-wesson-FL-10


----------



## dberggren (Jun 25, 2016)

LPZX said:


> Hello, Anyone out Please help. I own a Smith & Wesson FL7 rechargeable flashlight and the bulb and cone where it sits in got broken. I've searched evrywhere on line and can't seem to find a replacement. Can anyone help me on this or point me in the right direction. Thank you for taking the time.. Larry



I got one new in the box, know were to get a fresh battery?


----------

